# Elements Bath and Body



## semplice (Mar 13, 2012)

I ordered several fragrance samples from them, but all of the ones I love are florals.  I plan to mostly use them for bath salts, body polishes and body butters/lotions, but on the off chance I try to soap them, I'd like to ask if anyone has used any of the below, and what were the results?

Demure Jasmine Petals (LOVE this and I hate Jasmine)
Awapuhi
Patchouli Honey (LOVE this and I hate patchouli.  not a floral though)
Kai
Persian Pear (not a floral)


----------



## SoSoapy (Mar 13, 2012)

I haven't tried any of those, but I love the smell of patchouli mixed with lavender! sorry i'm not much help


----------



## semplice (Mar 13, 2012)

They have notes on each fragrance, but I've learned you can't always go by those.  The Patchouli Honey fragrance is fabulous!  I'm going to order a bigger bottle of that stat!!  And the Demure Jasmine Petals is fantastic too!


----------



## PrairieCraft (Mar 13, 2012)

The patchouli honey did well for me, discolored to tan but the scent sticks and is very nice.

Awapuhi didn't come through in the CP soap.  I like my scents strong and this didn't do it.  I do like the smell though and have kept it for syndet shampoo bars.


----------



## semplice (Mar 13, 2012)

Aha!!!  That is what I was hoping for!  I'll keep the awapuhi for scrubs and butters.


----------



## honor435 (Mar 14, 2012)

I adore patch honey( i hate straight patch) and tuscan lace, they both do well in cp, they do discolor to med-dark brown.


----------

